# Anyone Use Online Shirt Stores?



## scratchin dog (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been using Online Shirt Stores for 4 years and haven't had any trouble until now. I have tried calling and emailing for the last 2 weeks but they will not respond. They are still processing and sending out shirts but have taken their contact info from their website down. My customers have certain questions about printing that cannot be answered by me. As a business owner, it doesn't look good when I cannot get them the answers. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

scratchin dog said:


> I have been using Online Shirt Stores for 4 years and haven't had any trouble until now. I have tried calling and emailing for the last 2 weeks but they will not respond. They are still processing and sending out shirts but have taken their contact info from their website down. My customers have certain questions about printing that cannot be answered by me. As a business owner, it doesn't look good when I cannot get them the answers. Anyone else having this problem?


No issues here


----------



## scratchin dog (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting. So they have called or emailed you back after leaving a message? I cannot speak with anyone. The phone always goes to voice mail.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

I leave a message whenever I call GA office and get call back within 24hrs or if I put a support ticket in I usually get A response in the middle of the night from Australia like 1am.


----------



## scratchin dog (Jan 29, 2009)

I think we are talking about two different fulfillment companies for online shirt stores. I use Apex Specialties out of Stilwell, KS. I think I will try putting in a support ticket.


----------

